# DIY CO2 system-help



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I was wondering if I could get some help on a DIY co2 system. I know you need a 2 litre bottle, yeast, sugar, and water. But I'm totally not sure on how to set it up with just that. I also know you need hosing. I have the recipe to put in the bottle on a different site but I dont want to mess anything up while settting it up....
This is what I know:
cap the 2 litre bottle
drill a hole as big as the tubing you have
insert the tubing in the hole ( on the cap ) about 2-3 inches
silicone the hole where the tubing is inserted so there is 0 leakedge
get a piece of paper or funnel and put the recipe ( that i have ) into the bottle.
Than put the tubing in the aquarim


Thats all that I really know. If THAT is even right! So can I get some help PLEASE. Thanks

Nick :?


----------



## jsm11482 (Aug 8, 2006)

Done, please see here:
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=6413


----------

